# OMG ! Not again...............



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I know, I know...... I don't even believe it ! More props ! OK, maybe I do suck LOL


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

damn someones been busy


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey,werent you going to give me a late birthday gift?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You are truly the master of acquisition. PM me the keywords you use when searching. Whatever you do...it works. I bow to your greatness.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL
Thanks DarkLore 
I'll share the magic word I use while searching on CraigsList..... "Halloween" 
And a little luck I guess ?



Dark Lore said:


> You are truly the master of acquisition. PM me the keywords you use when searching. Whatever you do...it works. I bow to your greatness.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

lol....lots of luck. You my friend, have a Fairy Godmonster. I can't tell you how many times I've typed Halloween into craigslist for my area. There's a lot of VHS copies of the movie for sale...I found that out.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow....nice score!!!! You must of paid a pretty penny for those props.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I bet he didn't pay a whole lot ... so don't tell us or you'll make everyone else mad again! LOL

I've used the same magic word during my searches for the past few months ... not much local here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see California is the place to be if you want to find cool stuff on Craigslist


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> You my friend, have a Fairy Godmonster.


No kidding!!

You are so lucky there isn't a dislike thread button

Congrats on yet another great find. Just don't forget all your friends on here that hate you (j/k) if/when you decide you need to pass some of these great finds along to new homes.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Did I mention that MY birthday is next month?

When I use Craigs List all I find are fairy costumes and asst junk. This area sucks for Halloween finds.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Ummmm it is my un-birthday today! (and tomorrow, and the day after that....)

I type in "Halloween" in my craigslist and get nothing but cutesy costumes for kids or the old lady crafty stuff.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Lucky Bastard


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

bobzilla said:


> LOL
> Thanks DarkLore
> I'll share the magic word I use while searching on CraigsList..... "Halloween"
> And a little luck I guess ?


 A "little luck"???? No a LOTTA luck! I can only find childrens costumes and inflatables. Nothing as cool as you find...but I'm not a hater, I'm a congratulator.....just a lil jealous though! :googly:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Fiend4Halloween  I turned on KY Halloween (ELH) to CraigsList and she started finding all kinds of cool stuff ! I think you just have to keep looking everyday  As it get closer to Halloween, you should start seeing more stuff ! For some reason I find Halloween stuff year round here in San Diego.



Fiend4Halloween said:


> A "little luck"???? No a LOTTA luck! I can only find childrens costumes and inflatables. Nothing as cool as you find...but I'm not a hater, I'm a congratulator.....just a lil jealous though! :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief...I don't have that kind of luck either. I check Craig's list all the time.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Normally I see DVD and Halloween costumes but I have been finding cool skeletons and pirate treasure chests, fog machines you name it!!! THANKS BOBZ!!! CRAIGS LIST ROCKS. Just check it everyday.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, I look on there all the time in the Louisville section and get nothing. I search it all the time. I see now I have a little competion. Im outta here. Im heading to Craigslist


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't know there was more to Craig's list than the casual encounters section


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

you can get them cheap, too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a video of the tornado skull thing?? At about 1:45 into the video, you can see it for a few seconds


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting the vid. I've seen that before but didn't remember your prop being in there. :googly:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that prop bobzilla. I would love to try to make that! I know it won't be the same thing, but something close to it. Are you going to have it spin like in the video?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh if only I could live somewhere with good Craigslist and thrift store stuff. All I can find on Craigslist is costumes, and the thrift stores never have anything good. You sir, are a very lucky man.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy crap those haunted pictures are totally AMAZING.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh man I love that skeleton spinny thingy. I thinkit spins. I want that. You must be the favoite baby. I wish I was.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Sweet score!


----------

